# Huey Pro vs. Spyder 3



## icassell (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got my gorgeous new Dell 2209WA IPS monitor and now am looking to supplement it with monitor calibration (I've been using the uncalibrated WUXGA+ monitor on my Dell 830 laptop until now). 

Which calibrator would you recommend? I don't want to spend an arm and a leg and it seems that the real choice is between the spyder and the huey. I'm running XP Pro.

What are the advantages/disadvantages of each?  In the price range ($100 +/-  a bit) is there a better choice?

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 4, 2009)

The Spyder Pro seems to always gets better reviews than the Huey.  I've only seen a Huey once, and never tried it... but the person who had it, also said that they tried it a few times and it was useless to them.

Save a little money... unless you need printer profiling AND multiple monitor support, save yourself some money and just get the Spyder III.

BTW... expect to have some serious challenges calibrating *any* LCD monitor, especially the Dells.  For some reason they are the most calibrator UN-friendly units out there.


----------



## icassell (Feb 4, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> The Spyder Pro seems to always gets better reviews than the Huey.  I've only seen a Huey once, and never tried it... but the person who had it, also said that they tried it a few times and it was useless to them.
> 
> Save a little money... unless you need printer profiling AND multiple monitor support, save yourself some money and just get the Spyder III.
> 
> BTW... expect to have some serious challenges calibrating *any* LCD monitor, especially the Dells.  For some reason they are the most calibrator UN-friendly units out there.



Hmmm .... the spyder III is actually a bit more money on amazon than the huey pro (about $130 vs about $95), but I'll go with the one that's better.  I know nothing about monitor calibration or how it is done.  Is this a software fix in the computer video card output?  To show my lack of knowledge, what is printer profiling?

Ian


----------



## Garbz (Feb 8, 2009)

I have heard nothing good from the Huey. In fact I have read 3 negative articles about it while looking for a calibrator for my machine. I settled on the iOne Display 2, but I have heard good things from the Spyder 3 (not the 2, the 2 apparently has all sorts of issues with LED backlighting and wide gamuts).


----------



## YesWeCannon (Feb 11, 2009)

I would definitely choose the Spyder over the huey, it's just a better product hands down.


----------

